# General > AquaTalk >  Media Order - canister filter

## MCE

Here are 3 diff arrangements from the manufacturer re: water filtration sequence by diff media type.

Wonder which is more efficient for high bio load tank on the sequencing of the different media? 
I am exploring Pre-filter with wools in a separate canister for more freq cleaning without disturbing the bio/chem media; and post filter with UV light. Wonder if it would enable less frequent water change?

Attachment 48920Attachment 48921
Attachment 48922

Anyone care to share/advise? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

